# Auto Transmission Won't Go Into Gear



## tnactim (Aug 10, 2007)

For the past several months, my '94 XE has been having problems going into drive. Sometimes it takes 5 seconds between when I put it in drive to when it actually starts to go. It also has random hard shifts. Today, I put it in drive and nothing happened. I went back and forth from drive to park a few times and nothing. Finally, I put it in first and it started to go. I drove through the neighborhood in first, then put it in drive and it was going ok. I came back later and it took a few seconds to shift into drive but it still went. Is it likely time for a new transmission? Or is there a solenoid or something that might be bad?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Have you check the ATF level to make sure it's at the full mark.


----------



## tnactim (Aug 10, 2007)

I changed the fluid about 7k ago, and it's actually a little over the full mark


----------



## tnactim (Aug 10, 2007)

I did some reading and found a lot of people with similar problems, and they suggested changing the filter because a clogged filter can cause low hydraulic pressure. I had a coupon for a $29.95 transmission drain and fill, and if I brought a filter, there wouldn't be any extra charge to change it. I figured I'd eat the extra $15 and save myself from lying on my back and doing it myself. The filter that came off was pretty bad, and the tech said he couldn't believe I had changed the fluid only last year. Anyway, it shifts smoother than ever and seems to be working great now. I'm gonna keep my eye on the fluid color and see if it goes black/burnt quickly. If it does, I'll just go ahead and start on the manual swap. Plenty of donor B13's at the yard here


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't believe it has a filter. There is a screen instead. A flush should clean it.


----------

